# High Church VS. Slingshot Method



## JBS (Mar 18, 2009)

What's everybody else use?

I use the slingshot method personally, and have done so for years. Started doing it because my gloves would get caught in the slide every rare once in a while.

I've heard many instructors say that the slingshot method is a horrible technique, since it can cause you to lose sight picture and sight alignment, but other instructors say the opposite. Using the High Church, you're also going to block your sight picture too.


What is the consensus on this- if there is one?


_*
Slingshot method*_









_*High Church*_


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 18, 2009)

I use high church(?), if for no other reason habit and how I was trained.


I use left hand thumb to rear and the hand is closer to the slide than in your photo. One aspect, is I can cock the pistol closer to my body. The other method, the arm has to be extended away, limiting the options, such as in a confined space, prone position, ?? ??


Also I tend to push with the pistol holding hand and pull with the off hand. 



Then I tend to shot one handed too, it is my preferred method..


----------



## Chad (Mar 18, 2009)

High Church.

My pistola is only about 10" from my chest when I reload. The primary hand is pushing the pistol out while the offhand/alternate/secondary/other  hand is basically grasping and releasing the slide.

ETA: Best? Not sure if it is "best" but works the best for the way I shoot.

Chad


----------



## Chad (Mar 18, 2009)

JBS said:


> _*High Church*_



I do not hold it like that.

My thumb runs along my finger, almost like you are making a fist.

....Maybe I use a Low Church?


----------



## car (Mar 18, 2009)

I use high church. However, I had to learn the hard way to keep the palm of my hand away from the pistol - I have a nice little "U" shaped scar on my left palm that is curved exactly like the end of the ejection port on an M9


----------



## JBS (Mar 18, 2009)

Chad said:
			
		

> I do not hold it like that.
> 
> My thumb runs along my finger, almost like you are making a fist.







Like this, right?



			
				car said:
			
		

> I use high church. However, I had to learn the hard way to keep the palm of my hand away from the pistol - I have a nice little "U" shaped scar on my left palm that is curved exactly like the end of the ejection port on an M9


Beretta Bite- ouch.  That's another reason some prefer the Slingshot method.


----------



## car (Mar 18, 2009)

JBS said:


> Like this, right?



That's how I got "bit."


----------



## Chad (Mar 18, 2009)

JBS said:


> Like this, right?
> 
> 
> Beretta Bite- ouch.  That's another reason some prefer the Slingshot method.



Yes.

The biggest difference(from the photo) is that I angle the pistol inboard and muzzle upward.

The only issue I remember w/ the Beretta is the sights are 'sharp' as I remember them? I do not remember getting pinched because the offhand and slide are going in opposite directions.


----------



## Chad (Mar 18, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmNjcubxfQA"]YouTube - Blackhawk Tips with Todd Jarrett: Tactical Reloads[/ame]

Like this dude, just 10X slower.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 18, 2009)

I always got taught to use the slingshot, apparently you are more likely to ride the working parts forward with the church (didn't know it was called that) I thought it was BS then and know its BS now but it's just the way it was hammered into my brain cell so now I do it every time.  Doesn't seem to slow me down.


----------



## snurp (Mar 18, 2009)

Sling shot..but best  to keep a round in the tube. Just got to remember the count prior to mag exchange.


----------



## dusty (Mar 18, 2009)

snurp said:


> Sling shot..but best  to keep a round in the tube. Just got to remember the count prior to mag exchange.




Say again?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 18, 2009)

snurp said:


> Sling shot..but best to keep a round in the tube. Just got to remember the count prior to mag exchange.


 
If you have a round in the chamber, then why would you need to sling shot it?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn I must be on the short bus.  Between the pyros, scanning & identifying, maintaining awareness of my buddies and worrying about whats behind the sofa/closet door I tend to lose count and just deal with it as they happen.

Shit I lose count of my paces patrolling and have to rely on one of those Ranger pace counters.


----------



## snurp (Mar 18, 2009)

You are right ,you would not ..clarification in order.. I  keep one in the tube and do a tactical reload. Was taught both methods, prefer slingshot though if the need arose.


----------



## dusty (Mar 18, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Damn I must be on the short bus.  Between the pyros, scanning & identifying, maintaining awareness of my buddies and worrying about whats behind the sofa/closet door I tend to lose count and just deal with it as they happen.
> 
> Shit I lose count of my paces patrolling and have to rely on one of those Ranger pace counters.



Fuck, dood, us yanks can do all that shit and deliver pizzas on the weekend.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 18, 2009)

dusty said:


> Fuck, dood, us yanks can do all that shit and deliver pizzas on the weekend.



It is good you didn't tell him about the Beer,


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 18, 2009)

I sort of do the high church (I guess a bit modified like stated above), but after the initial load I usually just push the slide release.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 18, 2009)

High or Low Church for me!!! Didn't know that was what it was called!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I voted other b/c I use and teach both. It’s really shooter dependent, strength levels, body structure, disabilities and coordination. On the M9 I will teach a sling shot method, due to the ejection port can be blocked by the shooters hand and b/c the decock/ safety can be accidentally engaged. As for speed or time differences, it’s going to boil down to practice. Regardless of the technique used, the shooter will be come faster over time and practice.:2c:


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Mar 19, 2009)

you guys are all stupid...i just raise my hand and someone comes and reloads my pistol for me...air force :cool:


----------



## Wills (May 6, 2009)

I got this modified High Slingshot grip because both of the other two have drawbacks(pun intended) right handed shooter, invert left hand, grip slide as in slingshot, lock and load. Advantage is the opposing pressure between right and left hand keeps right hand web space out of the way of the slide.


----------



## doorkicker (May 6, 2009)

JustAnotherJ said:


> you guys are all stupid...i just raise my hand and someone comes and reloads my pistol for me...air force :cool:


Ha! 

I use the highchurch pending what pistol I'm shooting...I can typically slam a mag in my Glocks and the slide goes into battery.

Never heard it called a highchurch :confused:


----------



## 7point62 (May 6, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> Never heard it called a highchurch :confused:




Me neither but thats what I do. I learned that way with the 1911 and it feels right and natural, and for me to change now to some other fuckin method would just slow me down.


----------



## 7point62 (May 6, 2009)

JustAnotherJ said:


> you guys are all stupid...i just raise my hand and someone comes and reloads my pistol for me...air force :cool:




Attractive female, I hope. Now if she also brings you a beer...;)


----------



## Ajax (May 6, 2009)

I didn't know there were names for this.  I'm going to toss them around the bar tonight to sound smart.  That and "operator".  Love that one.

I don't like to do anything that relies on my finger tips.  Fine motor skills vs gross motor skills.  I've got fat hands that hit the slide release and, consequently, usually have to rack and tap after reloading.  If I don't have an accurate round count (which is never), I may not know if I've run dry or if I have a stoppage in the split second that brain realizes that there was no bang after pulling the trigger.  My racking motion with my non-firing hand is the same for reloading as it is for clearing a stovepipe or other stoppage.  I've had the "Berretta Bite" more than once, but speed and well-fitting gloves usually take care of that. 

My palm is close to the slide and catches on the rear site.  My hand wraps around.  My fingers may or may not grip on the slide serrations.  I call it the "aww shit".


----------



## 8'Duece (May 7, 2009)

I have no idea what you guy's are talking about....................reloading ?  WTF is that ?


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 7, 2009)

Never heard of the High Church before.  I can see where for an auto-loader with a safety that it would work.

I too, use the glock method.  With the proper insertion of a glock mag, the slide goes into battery.  Never had a malfunction doing it.  

When I do use my hand to rack the slide, its a "low church".  Palm wrapped over the top of the slide gaining a good solid grip on it.  Very gross motor skill.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2009)

Call it what ever you want, but the end of the day you better be getting your shit in to operation…  Hint’s my first comment ;) 

One better then the other, this faster then that, fine motor skill vs. gross muscle movement… blah-blah-blah, blah-blah….:uhh:

Train to do something, and then train to do it well…

I did some training once and I think I just tapped & racked…


----------



## arizonaguide (May 7, 2009)

:cool: I just pull the trigger again.


----------

